# INXP incoming



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

hi there, i am from INTPforum and i THINK i am INXP
i am 15 and hope to learn and have fun here 










so, hiiiiiii


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Seducer of the Homeless and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Seducer of the Homeless. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the cafe fellow INXP. :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to madness. If you have any complaints, do not come to me with them. :crazy:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i am rather comfortable with madness


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Who is Mrcafebot? so mysterious, he even has his own rank, did he get banned? who is this guy?

Welcome SOTH, your user name gave me some ideas :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, and welcome. :happy:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome and hello


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :laughing: Awesome name dude!

p.s I love the bot!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

My mutt, Spike (original, right?), and I look forward to chatting with you. roud:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome :laughing: Awesome name dude!

p.s I love the bot!


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to PersonalityCafe. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

What's up, mate?

Shame I didn't know about MBTI in High School 

Does it make it more fun? 

I imagine the only difference would be (to help you imagine) people will still piss you off and annoy the shit out of you, you just have the additional understanding of a bit more of their motivation/need to behave in such ways?

I imagine.

Wtfever it'd be fun, and welcome


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome,

Thats about as creative I'm going to get right now.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

hahahaha, i shall pay you a visit Res :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Seducer of the Homeless! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us. Your pretty young, 15? Watch out for Pedobears.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

aw, hi! 
it's cool that you're INXP, i can never get enough of us. haha.
hope you enjoy the forums, see you around! i'm quite new myself XD
and yeah, it really must be something to know mbti and be in high school..


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

hello all and thank you for a very warm welcome 


i shall enjoy my time here, i am sure

(and, the paedobears better watch out themselves :angry
:laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh heeey. I remember you from INTPforum. Welcome ^^ Hope you like it here.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL @ Res

Anyways, You'll love it here. :laughing:


----------

